
Safe to use co-working space? - causehealth101
My co-working space has remained open and I&#x27;m considering going for a brief break from cabin fever. Even before Coronavirus hit, there was no problem grabbing a desk 6+ feet from others. Since even fewer members are going these days, I feel it could be OK if I just simply wipe down the desk and wash my hands regularly.<p>What would you do? Thanks.
======
Tomte
Stay away. There are still many ways to interact with people and surfaces they
have touched.

If you feel like leaving your apartment, go outside, not into an office.

------
sumanthvepa
NO!!!! Go outside. Not to an office. It's not safe.

